# Zoology and Herpetology Degrees



## Skunk (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm going to be starting a 4 year Zoology degree, with option to change to Aquatic Zoology, at hull uni (in my town). 

Does anybody here have a Zoology BSc, etc? Or is anybody currently studying, or have studied, at Hull doing Zoology?

What's the kind of scope in specialising?

By what I've found, if I want to specialise in herpetology (i.e. an MSc or a PhD), I'm going to have to go over to the states.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

There are no specific herpetology degrees in UK. The closest youll get is at Bangor working with Dr Wuster or making your dissertation about herps. Degrees are pretty broad and specialisation is mainly done at PhD.


----------



## Skunk (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah, thats what my conclusion was, shame cause we have enough great herp wildlife to be able to do field studies in the UK.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I have to question what you think a herpetology course will be like? Or what you consider a 'herpetologist' to do?

The reaon I ask is that there are plenty of oportunities within the UK to do projects (at various levels) which involve 'herps'. However there are very few academics that would class themselves as herpetologists. Rather, I suspect you will find they answer specific questions using a 'herp' species as a model.

IF you want to work in this kind of environment you are better, in my opinion, getting a decent Biology degree, and then applying for M.Sc (or better still M.Res) and then and doing a project which involves a 'herp' species. Following this, begin to apply for P.hD's. There are P/hD's available in the UK that do this, I know of several in Glasgow (taken though I'm afraid) that work with both native and non-native frog species. The group in Bangor have opportunities relatively frequently, and there is NO reason why you cannot approach a PI with an idea, and apply for funding.

The key is knowing exactly what you want, and more importantly in this case, exactly what you consider herpetology to be.

Andy


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a Zoology BSc and as an ecologist my work involves working with reptiles and amphibians as well as other protected species.


----------



## Rob_H (Apr 19, 2010)

There are certainly fewer opportunities to study herps in the Uk compared to other countries, but Bangor, Glasgow, Hull and Oxford have their specialists. I know of someone who works on adders in Hull if you'd like their details? Pm me if so.

You're starting out perfectly anyway. I suppose the only other things you can do for now are holiday work in a herp group, and approach someone early on for your dissertation. You can wait ages for that perfect PhD, so I would certainly not be afraid to head abroad if you want (although it's pretty competitive to get the funding together).

Good luck!
Rob


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Zak said:


> There are no specific herpetology degrees in UK. The closest youll get is at Bangor working with Dr Wuster or making your dissertation about herps. Degrees are pretty broad and specialisation is mainly done at PhD.


Competition for places for PhD at Bangor is very high and you can pretty much forget it unless you've got a 1st, or a degree from Oxbridge, preferably both. Also, nearly all of their research has a significant genetic component, so you will need to have done at least some molecular genetics.

If it's working with native species with a conservation bias you're after, then you're better off with Richard Griffiths down at DICE. There's also Trevor Beebee at Sussex and a few others.


----------



## Skunk (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, what I'm really interested in is Evolutionary Genetics, and in particular, the phenomena of pleitropy (one gene having an unexpected effect on another characteristic).

I have work lined up in the cichlids tank room at the Hull uni, as well as work when I'm free at my local reptile rescue centre. 

Not sure what I want to do in particular concerning dissertations and PhDs, but something along the line of advanced enrichment for reptile species in captivity. More as a freelance advisor for Zoos.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

GlasgowGecko said:


> The reaon I ask is that there are plenty of oportunities within the UK to do projects (at various levels) which involve 'herps'. However there are very few academics that would class themselves as herpetologists. Rather, I suspect you will find they answer specific questions using a 'herp' species as a model.
> 
> IF you want to work in this kind of environment you are better, in my opinion, getting a decent Biology degree, and then applying for M.Sc (or better still M.Res) and then and doing a project which involves a 'herp' species. Following this, begin to apply for P.hD's. There are P/hD's available in the UK that do this, I know of several in Glasgow (taken though I'm afraid) that work with both native and non-native frog species. The group in Bangor have opportunities relatively frequently, *and there is NO reason why you cannot approach a PI with an idea, and apply for funding.*
> 
> ...


This - exactly what I did. Get a good Bsc then specialise afterwards. You'd be surprised what opportunities exist.


----------



## Skunk (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeh, that was the plan. Very excited  Though first year of pure biology and chemistry, yay


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Skunk said:


> Not sure what I want to do in particular concerning dissertations and PhDs, but something along the line of advanced enrichment for reptile species in captivity. More as a freelance advisor for Zoos.


 
The other guys have really covered the bases already 
I just wanted to say that "advanced enrichment for reptiles in captivity" as a freelance consultant to zoo's, might turn out to be a bit of a non existant market


----------



## Skunk (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, something along those lines, ha. XD


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> The other guys have really covered the bases already
> I just wanted to say that "advanced enrichment for reptiles in captivity" as a freelance consultant to zoo's, might turn out to be a bit of a non existant market


And it certainly isn't a P.hD topic...

Population/ conservation genetics is the way forward. You stand to limit yourself too much if you don't have any molecular lab skills.

Andy


----------



## Skunk (Apr 11, 2010)

True  A lot of lab work in my future course.


----------



## jeni-arthurmoe (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm a 1st year doing zoology at bangor and in the second year we have the opportunity to change the degree to " with herpteology", so there is a sort of herp based degree, had a lecture on evolution of fish to terrestrial land reptiles ( mainly amphibians and crocs) today from wolfgang hes a "rate cool bean" haha =]


----------

